# My 2016 Spring Bear Hunt



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

So last week I received a call from a buddy telling me that one of his other friends had back out of a a week long wilderness bear hunt in north central Idaho and that I was going! HA HA.

We hunted with Boulder Creek Outfitters and honestly, I had a blast! It was such a fun hunt!

Monday night I was able to tag out on both my bears 1 hour apart from each other. My sow was 5'7'' and my boar was 6'1'' and from less than 12 yards from the tree stands!

Just a few pics I thought I would share!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow!

That's the second damnest thing I ever seen.

.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Nicely done!!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Congrats - that looks like a blast!


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

congratulations! great bears


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Congrats on a couple of nice blackies. 
I like that first picture. I can just smell the smoke and the lodgepoles. Brings back memories.


----------

